# Google- Former dispatcher sues Bridgewater Police Department, alleging ... - New Brunswick Home News Tribune



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Former dispatcher sues Bridgewater Police Department, alleging *...*New Brunswick Home News Tribune, NJ - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>24 in state Superior Court that the township and police department did not accommodate her disability, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. *...*Former Bridgewater police dispatcher files suit against township <nobr>The Star-Ledger - NJ.com</nobr><nobr>all 3 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

